# Intro prop for a novice?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have always been in awe of the haunters and Halloween fans who build their own props, but given my space (and talent) constraints - I have been unable to delve into the prop-building world. Until this year............

I joined up here a few years back because I admired the talent and skills of the members, but have never been able to jump into the deep end of the prop-building pool .......yet. All of my Halloween decorations and props are.......gasp!.....store bought, so I would like to try to do some new and unique things for Halloween '09.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to a 'novice' or 'intro' kind of prop that I could attempt as my.....uhm...........first? 

Thanks gang!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I would suggest something to do with a wiper motor. You can build a pop up ghost that hides behind a tombstone, add it to a coffin that helps the lid slowly open and close, just search the forum for ideas. And help support our members, Monsterguts has wiper motors at a good price. I think about $15, I'm going to order a few myself. Good luck and of course we'll be expecting some pix, lol.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I might be shouted down so saying this is easy, but a pumkinrot style scarecrow seems pretty simple. Get a bunch of twigs and some old burlap, an funkin, glue and paper towels for mache, and go nuts!

When I say simple, I mean its hard to go wrong. Will it look just like pumpkinrot made it himself. I dunno, but I think you can't stray too much from the target so to speak.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A great starter prop is a FCG.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> A great starter prop is a FCG.


Sounds great. Can you uhm make me a few and mail them? lol


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Devils Chariot, thats a really good prop to start out with, because it only varies by your imagination. 

Another prop that I would throw in there would be a couple of tombstones - that was my first prop... I actually did a few out of cardboard, not knowing any different... just did some sponge painting of black and gray with a kitchen sponge, roughly hand painted some lettering and waterproofed them. They were not necessarily anything that I would put out now, but they got me started... did not intimidate me, and let my imagination run wild. After that, I got adventurous and bought some pink foam and cut it with a serrated kitchen knife, etched letters with and Xacto blade... then later I got a hot wire cutter and etched with a dremel... The point is, tombstones let YOU set the degree of difficulty, and allow you to start very simply in order to get your feet wet. 

Just remember - even store bought props are better than those houses that don't even turn the porch light on - so you are already miles ahead right now!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Sounds great. Can you uhm make me a few and mail them? lol


If you pay for it I'll make one for you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to agree with tombstones for static props, or even corpses using wigheads.

For animated, you can't go wrong with a single lever from a deer motor or wiper motor or spit motor or whatever. Using the same construction, you can make a leering prop, coffin opener, head in the barrel, etc.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A few tombstones would be good. I use two inch foam board, cut with a jig saw. But if you want some animation I would suggest the stiring witch. You get to make a body for the witch that can be made with almost anything from chickenwire to pvc or 2x2 wood strips. Any simple motor will work. BBQ's do well due to the fact they are slow rpm with good touque to move the stiring stick and the witch's hands.

Frankly I am totally amazed that you been here three years and not made a prop, thats a lot of will power if you ask me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, JT, how about an old bed sheet over a wood frame? You can pretend it's a ghost

Personally, we started with static props (and I, too, did the cardboard tombstones as my first foray into prop making, just like Dixie - I'm beginning to suspect we're clones), and are now adding animated ones (the stirring witch being our first in that category). Graveyard fences and columns are also very accessible for a beginner.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tombstones are a great idea. We started with static props as well - building the PVC frames for Michael Myers, Freddy, Jason, etc.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Spooky Blue's Groundbreaker method is easy to follow. But where he uses carpet latex, I use latex-based paint (house paint)-- just a personal preference.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I would also start off with Tomb stones you can let your imagination run wild. Trying different techniques to get various looks on the stone. And in the future you can make a peeper or leering prop with them


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

you could try mache,thats what im doing right now.Just check out stolloweens site,its quite easy


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Definitely start simple and don't feel like you have to build a show stopper. Tombstones are probably the easiest. Paper mache or monster mud would be the next. Depending on how comfortable you feel with electronics, go with a wiper motor prop.

Just don't take on too much so that you'd be discouraged.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I say, like suggested before..get some PVC pipe and fittings. Make a frame and throw a reper robe over it and shove a styrofoam wighead on it. Make sure you get a cross type fitting..looks like an "X" so you can stick a short peice of PVC on top so the hole in the bottom of the wighead can slip on. you can pose it many ways, and putting a mask over the wighead will complete the prop. If you don't have a wighead, or just feel funny walking into a beuty supply store, you can use an empty plastic 1 gallon milk jug in it's place. A full mask will fit nicely over it. That was one of my first props and I still use that methos for displaying costumes as static props. Quick, easy, cheap and FUN! 
Warning: it's hard to stop at just one!


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

I must agree with anyone who said flying crank ghost. This was my first animated prop. They are easy not to offend anyone but they are pretty easy to build. The parts are readily available and there are many plans and how to's on the net for them. the best is they are easy to store in the off season and can be built in any room in the house. NOTE I am very impressed with the understanding spouses of everyone here that posts a picture of there mache project being constructed in the house. I have a great wife who gives me plenty of slack on my leash but no way with indoor paper mache. Let me know what your secret is lol. Back to the question The best thing about FCG is it really impresses people and after all the attention my first one received from everyone I was hooked on building my own props from then on.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I say, like suggested before..get some PVC pipe and fittings. Make a frame and throw a reper robe over it and shove a styrofoam wighead on it. Make sure you get a cross type fitting..looks like an "X" so you can stick a short peice of PVC on top so the hole in the bottom of the wighead can slip on. you can pose it many ways, and putting a mask over the wighead will complete the prop. If you don't have a wighead, or just feel funny walking into a beuty supply store, you can use an empty plastic 1 gallon milk jug in it's place. A full mask will fit nicely over it. That was one of my first props and I still use that methos for displaying costumes as static props. Quick, easy, cheap and FUN!
> Warning: it's hard to stop at just one!


Dr. Morbius, I'd bet JT been in a beauty supply store. I'd don't know why, just a feeling I get when I talk to him. lol  (I kid JT, I kid)


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

You already have the basic makings of larger haunt projects- *STORE BOUGHT PROPS! *
Almost everything that is purchased can be improved on in some way: A third eye here, extra arm there, hooked up to a motor, covered in gel-coat. Don't be afraid to get dirty and have some fun! Go hit the recycling bin and trash days are prop treasure days- keep your eyes open. Like others have said, how can you go wrong with something displayed in the dark and covered in monster mud???


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the input.

And yes, with a mother who is a licensed cosmetologist, I have seen the inside of a shop or two (although I've used my own Bic to shave the melon for about a decade or so.......). And one of my friends gets me plenty of wig heads so...........

Thanks again guys! I will let ya know if I attempt anything.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

JT....congrats on your ambition...start simple. There are tons of great projects that a novice could start with. The most important thing is to pick one that inspires you, one that you think is cool. That way you are more likely to finish it and feel the pride of accomplishment.. 
Look here for more inspiration...http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Johnnythunder, I have to agree with beelice and dr moribus, a static prop with pvc is the easiest first step, there are many characters to make with a wig head, pvc, some old clothes and a mask, a reaper, witch, zombie, the list is endless. and they look great, and give you experince to keep moving forward, the tombstone idea is great there too, they can be made in many ways. the monster list and haunt project are 2 great places for inspiration. good luck, take pics of your progress, but most of all, have fun!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes what they said and you could always come to a Nj M&T


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

JT...Another easy way to get started building your own props, and one of my favorite techniques is to alter or combine store bought prop into something new and unique...It's quick and you don't have to start from scratch.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think starting with a static prop or two would be good to start with Johnny, just to get used to the "project" aspect of making something. Things never seem to take the amount of time you think they will when you plan a prop out... getting your sections all cut to length, holes drilled in the right spots, adjustments and re-do's... The simple wiper motor props (my first will probably be a Leer or a Headpopper) can come after you have a couple of your own prop projects out of the way. That'd just be my approach... my .02


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Statics are still in use here...
a couple of 2 x whatever lengths you want, nails and costume done..

make a coffin


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If you go with the flying crank ghost might I suggest that you purchase a 5RPM mirror ball motor they are available on ebay and amazon for around $20 instead of $50 for the Dayton motor. My first prop was a monster in a box using a drill and a cardboard box (scared quite a few people with that one). I used a 30 second digital memo device from radio shack and a couple of X10 modules. If you have any more questions let me know I will help you build whatever prop you decide to do. Look at this link.

http://www.markbsplace.net/SubPages/hall-semitb.htm


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd start with some foam tombstones before moving to animated props. Whatever you do, you'll have lots of support here. When you look back, you'll be surprised how easy it was and you'll have more confidence for your next project.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hpropman said:


> If you go with the flying crank ghost might I suggest that you purchase a 5RPM mirror ball motor they are available on ebay and amazon for around $20 instead of $50 for the Dayton motor.


Good suggestion. 
FCG rig and ghost for less than $50


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Thanks again guys! I will let ya know if I attempt anything.


Come on in - the water's fine:googly: We're all rooting for you!

I just realized that Sickie posted a comment without even remotely impugning JT's manhood for being a prop making virgin. I'm very proud of you, Sickie


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have bad news for you and that is when you start building your own props you will never stop. I know this from a fact along with a lot other people on this site and the good thing is you will always be able to look back and say that I made that and that is always something to be proud of.
Good luck, now go build and have fun.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can quit any time I want. I have the haunter's patch. But the patch has to be applied to my butt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

aaah.... yeah. Thanks for sharing there, DT.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*beginner prop*

I started out with 2 props as my first.I did the tombstone head bobber with a wiper motor,and a pneumatic zombie pop up for the air side of things.The wiper motors are great as far as alot of different movements you can get by changing the motor location or the crank arms.They are nice because you can just plug them in and away they go. The air powered stuff is great for providing the fast quick pop up scares.Check out the following sites for tons of helpful info.www.frightprops.com...www.halloweenpropmaster.com..
hauntprojects.com...scary-terry.com...wolfstone.com...deathlord.net..
hauntedwolfhollow.com...virtualplacebo.com..frightideas.com...hauntmasters.com..cowlacious.com..hauntershangout.com..halloweenpropbuilders.com


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd vote for tombstones or a static creature of the night they are both great starters!!

If you want easy instructions for tombstones try this technique
The Ten Minute Tombstone!
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/ten-minute-tombstone.htm

If you want static monster try this technique
Building a Static Monster!
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/were-building-a-monster.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a kick out of this: "* I chose the name "The Ten Minute Tombstone" because it has a nice ring to it. However, it will most likely take longer than this"

er...yeah...anyone want to go to college for an hour?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kevin from Brewsters Yard Haunts Grave Grabber is a fairly easy project to do as well..


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

IMO these are some good begginers projects. 

Painting dolls or ceramic figurines to look like zombies or ghouls.

Corpse a blucky or a doll using paper mache and/or cotton then apply a stain.

Build a form out of pvc or wood, dress it up, stuff the clothes, then top off with a mask.

These are usually inexpensive, fairly fast & easy, and will allow you to gain practice working on finishing skills. 

This is the way I started because I didn't want to go to the time & trouble of making a mache' figure or movable prop from scratch, then not be able to do a good job on the finish work when I was done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So, Mr Thunder, have you decided on a project to start with yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm thinking tombstones since we have a long large front yard now. I'd like to fill it in with some tombstones/grave markers and crank up the fog machine.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

only 219 days / 31 weekends to go JT


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> only 219 days / 31 weekends to go JT


(LOL)

That's right, JT - time's a wastin'!


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is the problem I am having in regards to building props:

Static I can make, but I really want to work in something that moves. The problem is that I have no air compressor, lack any knowledge of how to build a prop that uses air or electricity. I understand the concept of using wiper motors and such for an electric prop and I can identify when they are in use, I just have no knowledge of how to hook up the motor to a power source and such. 

I can damned sure hook up an awesome home theater system (not the kind that comes in one box) but I would feel very uncomfortable trying to wire something from scratch…and you can imagine how my wife would feel about it!!!!!!

The second prop I really want is the FCG. Unfortunately, there is very little chance I will actually build one myself.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that is not a problem at all. I can help you do both of those props. I am going to make another FCG this year using a disco ball motor (no wiring needed just plug it in). The best power supply for a wiper motor is a computer power supply. If you spot a computer at the curb grab it for the power supply. Even if it does not have a switch we can add one. Do not worry this is basic stuff and we will help you. If you can screw a few boards together and drill a hole with a drill then you can build a FCG.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I happen to have an a few old computer towers laying around. I'll check out your page and see what I can figure out, and hit you up for what I can't!

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> (LOL)
> 
> That's right, JT - time's a wastin'!


Youse are so kind youse are. :smoking:

I emailed the Evil Squire last night and we may attempt the tombstones in my garage this Spring and Summer. We'll keep you posted.

More than likely I will drink beer and supervise the Squire's work.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Gotta give up pics if ya do


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Tipsy Tombstones" - now that's a place to start!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Starting cleaning up the yard today, and hoping to get the garage organized soon. Then I might be able to start something for real!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I've decided to start something this week. 

My bud Skullboy hooked me up with a static PVC instructional - I have a clown suit that I ordered as a costume and shockingly it didn't fit me. I also have an old clown mask, so I'm going to try to get this bad boy together and in the yard.

I also may try some crude tombstones.

Somehow, I suspect I will be calling 911 this weekend after I either saw off a limb or accidentally glue my face to the floor with PVC glue.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, JT! You can knock out a dozen crude tombstones in no time - unless you glue yourself to the floor or something


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wait,were not supposed to be attached to the floor?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> wait,were not supposed to be attached to the floor?


Only if you're one of the props


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Crude tombstones were my first ever project. I totallly admire all of the totally elaborate ones that everyone else does, but also kind of like the crude cold look. Here is one of my smaller ones. Probably would have only took me a few minutes, but I'm known to enjoy a beer or two or three or four while working on props - that's probably the other reason why most of my stuff has the crude look instead of the finished look


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool tombstone!

Well, I gave my guy a whirl in the garage today. Still have a few things to do to finalize him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know compared to 99% of the members here this isn't much but I was happy that I could actually make something and not cut off a finger or 4 or glue my head to the floor. Thanks again to my bud Skullboy for all the coaching and being my haunt Jedi master 

Much like myself, Mr. Clown looks best in the dark with low lighting lol.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very ceepy! Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, I see now - I thought the PVC body was for something other than Mr Clown - D'OH!:googly:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously, as a very novice prop builder (this being my first year), you would be surprised how easy an FCG is to make. Admittedly, I have a heavy mechanical and carpentry background, but I have never really done anything that falls into the artistic area that a good prop requires. I was shocked at how easy it was to build this thing especially when you look at the results. And it was the favorite prop amoungst the TOTers at my house. I definitely advise trying one. You can get some great instructions on site, and they are simple to follow. One peice of advice, dont go the shiny, high tech aluminum and sealed bearing route. Use 1 x 2 wood strips and plain eye screw hooks. Keep it simple as possible. Really, really easy.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not only was my FCG my first animated prop, it's probably been the most dependable as well. I've had it running for 6 Halloweens and not once have I had an issue with it. I did use the Dayton motor however which was more expensive but so far worth every penny. I still think the instructions at kickthefog.com are some of the best. Step by step and lots of pictures. I followed them and as I said 6 years later still going strong.

Another good starter prop IMO is the head popper 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048
Once you have all the parts it shouldn't take more than an hour to put together.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay JT - now that you have your 1st prop under your belt, how do you feel? It wasn't too bad was it? Clown looks good btw.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks  Yeah I'm not as useless as I thought I was so I'm hoping to start and do more this year.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a great looking clown JT. As far as for the lighting don't worry, it even works with women!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yo JT, I'd say one of the best things you can do is go to one of the haunter gatherings and attend a M&T... for a fee, you can have everything supplied to you and have an instructor show you how to assemble it. My first animated prop ever was the remote control crawling zombie torso, which is a technically daunting project -- but Bourno had it in a kit form. I just put it together and then built the aesthetic part around it. Pricier that way but WTF... a rank newbie ended up with one of the coolest tech props out there... and I can look people in the eye and say I made it myself!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah Rev you beat me to it...I was about to suggest the same thing. I learned so much from the local haunters, and they share tools. 

Buy yourself a pvc cutter. I love mine, and it is really inexpensive I think it was less than $20. Saves a lot of time and doesn't make a mess.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I started with plywood tombstones, and then to a PVC frame zombie. I really like PVC pipe for making the frame work for static props. It's kinda like tinker toys.


----------

